# The Curse...



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

*Beep Beep Beep* *Beep Beep Beep*... alarm says 12pm (yes im a late waker )... Wake up with that urge just to go to a tackle shop and just browse for any new tackle/gear that has been released into the market.

After eating breakfast and the other morning routines, I head to BCF... On the way there, i am thinking "Is there is anything i am in desperate need of next time i go fishing?"... 3 things come to mind, VERY small hooks, small snap-lock clips and new 6lb fluro leader.

Enter the store at around 12:45pm (dont you just love the feeling of entering a big fishing store just to have look around  ?) I walk STRAIGHT past the leaders, the snap clips, the small hooks and just pace up and down the length of the building looking at every single hard body lure along the walls, shelves and the most treasured - the sacred cabinets (in which all the $25+ just sit there all shiney and beautiful.

After an unknown amount of time, ive now turned the simple visit for 3 items into a shopping spree of lures, new tackle box's, scent sprays and many other bits & pieces.

I leave the shop with a big grin on my face, happy with the purchases made. Stepped in the car, the clock reads 1:55pm... That 10 minute estimated time turned into over an hour... Worst of all, guess what...

Got home and then realised i forgot to pick up the clips and leaders...

Is it just me, or do all fishing stores contain a curse that just blanks your mind and makes you buy things you know you dont really need and throw your cash at the cashier??

(Here are just some of the purchases - aprox. $120/$130 spent...)

Dan.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I know that feeling well, its like the lizard brain takes over and things like the power to reason are lost.


----------



## lars (Jul 29, 2009)

its amazing how many things you spot that you didnt realise you needed before entering that tackle shop


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

> the sacred cabinets


That is my place of worship ........ I now know what my church is called.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats nothing! Just wait to you step into the realm of flyfishing.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Tarkman (Jan 19, 2010)

spectrum said:


> Thats nothing! Just wait to you step into the realm of flyfishing.
> 
> Regards
> Jeff


Why is it that FLY FISHING is seen as the inevitable destiny of all fisher folk.

I've seen fly fisherman out on Botany Bay. It just seems weird watching them stand on a casting deck whilst the chop (albeit small chop) rocks their boat. Isn't there a fundamental rule in fly fishing where you need to see the fish you are casting at?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Tarkman said:


> Isn't there a fundamental rule in fly fishing where you need to see the fish you are casting at?


 :roll:

As with lures, not unless you're sight-fishing...


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

you may want to stay away from mo's port mac,,send you (and me) broke


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

you go in there to spend $20 and you come out with $250 worth of tackle. it's crazy!!


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

coughs,,,,,coffs


----------

